# Karate Nerd meets Wonderboy



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 16, 2022)

It’s really fun to watch two down-to-earth humble guys who really love their martial arts. I also see some relevance to recent discussions we’ve had regarding big schools vs instructional quality, TMA vs MMA, and the value of kata.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 17, 2022)

I'm enjoying this very much. I'm not an MMA fan, so I am not familiar with Wonderboy. I'm about halfway through the video. I like what he said about makiwara, and kata. I agree about getting offline, most karateka are linear fighters because that's often how we train. I like the Philly Shell he's using as a blocking tool, straight from boxing and very good. I'm diving back in, thanks for posting this.

Edit: finished watching. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 17, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I'm not an MMA fan, so I am not familiar with Wonderboy.


I think it was drop bear who first cued me in to check out Wonderboy back near the start of his MMA career. He's a top-notch technical fighter, fun to watch, and by all accounts one of the nicest guys in the business.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 17, 2022)

He's got some pretty good technical videos as well. A perfect one to show how he can go into technique is his own spinning back-kick. He explains clearly why he chooses the method he does, and describes some pitfalls people often fall into.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 17, 2022)

Very cool video.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 17, 2022)

Nice video, Tony.......thanks.


----------

